# Good Questions to ask during an IVF/ICSI consultation?



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

I have a phone consultation Friday morning for IVF & ICSI which I am hoping will occur for my November cycle if everything goes as planned. I am making a list of questions to ask the DR during our phone conversation. 

But, I wanted to ask you girls what you think would be good question to ask during the consult since many of you have went through IVF already or are in the process of doing it currently!!!

Thanks in advance for any help or suggestions!!!:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

Bump


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi wannabeprego, I don't know if you are paying out of pocket but we did so our first question was how many tries we get for our money? Also what's their sucess rate. How many couples like us ended up pregnant? Does he recommend freezing some sperm in case the date of the retrieval DH doesn't have any? Additional cost for ICSI? 

I'll try to think of more. Good luck!


----------



## holdontohope

:hi: 

unfortunately, one of my most important questions was also about money... I have no insurance infertility coverage, so knowing how much all this could cost (the maximum) was a must know for me!

other important questions I asked was about having to cancel the cycle.. I wanted to know exactly what reasons the dr would decide to cancel in the middle of a cycle. 

since I am single using a sperm donor, I also wanted to make sure my dr wasn't opposed/judgmental of women choosing to be single mothers. 

I also have endometriosis and 1 tube. My FS specialty is endo, so I was VERY happy when he talked to me about a medication that helps with implantation and endo (because endo is an autoimmune disorder). I have endo in the muscles of my uterus, so I will also be taking a med that will make my lining more sticky (better chance for the embryo to attach). You should ask about it! :) 

good luck hun!! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the advice girls.:flower: I have been sitting here writing down a list of questions to ask and doing some online research trying to make sure I don't forget to ask any important questions. The billing department is supposed to be calling to talk about costs after the consult with the DR. They are also available during regular business hours to answer any questions I had. I already spoke to billing about how most of it works in general previously because i am 100% self pay, so the cost is a big concern of mine. 

@Hold, thanks for the suggestion about the Endo. I do have mild endo even though it was surgically removed on 08/29/12 during my lap surgery. There is always a chance it can grow back though over time, So I dont think it would hurt to take medications or askif I need to anything differently based on my medical issues!!! :thumbup:


----------



## holdontohope

Good Luck this morning!!! Let me know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

I had my IVF & ICSI phone cosultation early this morning and it went well. The Dr was running a little late but he was polite and called me back, He apologized for being late. He got stuck with a patient. 

So the DR gave me a 40% chance of success for the IVF & ICSI cycle and confirmed that I would be able to start my IVF & ICSI cycle for the month of November, so I am happy about that!!:thumbup: I have to start on 300 units of Gonadotropins on CD 21 of my current October cycle. 

I also spoke to billing and the girl was very nice and she is sending me a break down of the costs for the IVF & ICSI cycle and she is sending me detailed info about the medications I have to take with pricing information. I should be able to get a 15% military discount because my husband is army. 

I need to have all of my medications ordered by next Friday 10/26 so I have time to get everything ready for my November cycle!!! We are only paying for one IVF & ICSI cycle so I am praying it works the first time. But if it that doesn't work than hopefully I will have alot of embryos to freeze and we can move on to do a frozen embryo transfer which doesn't cost anything as long as we do it within one year of the IVF ICSI cycle. All I have to pay for is the monitoring fee and medications which the billing office lady said range about 200 to 300 dollars for a FET cycle, so it isn't to bad!! So please keep your fingers crossed that either the first IVF cycle is a success or that I have alot of eggs and healthy embryos to freeze so we get additional attempts without needing to start over from scratch again. DH & me can only afford to pay for one full cycle up front right now.

The DR said that for a women my age and based on my medical background I should make on average about 6 to 20 eggs for this first cycle!!! I really hope it is more on the higher side!!! :thumbup: The DR said they will normally transfer about 2 to 3 embryos but it will all depend on how healthy the embryos are. I am super excited but also terrified it won't work all at the same time because of the huge cost!! I think the odds are on my side for success though, or at least alot of frozen embryos for us to try another time or two if we need to!!! Please keep your fingers crossed and send me lots of good luck that this is ging to work for me and DH!!!:thumbup:


----------

